# Yay!!!



## tonkstoy2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

I woke up this morning to find my fem molly had 13 babies in the breeder net with her. I'm not sure if she's done having fry, but all I know is that I would rather take her out to save the 13 little ones, and hope that if she has more in the tank they will find some way to hide. She was chasing one of the babies in a circle, so I figured it was time for her to leave the net. Well, as soon as I can get some good pics i'll come and post them on here. ttyl
~jamie


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Congrats!!! You will have a lot of fun seeing them grow up!


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Well fry can hide pretty well, dont be shocked if you find a bunch more in as much as a week from now.


----------



## tonkstoy2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

As of right now, I have a total of 17, because when i got home i found 4 more. She's still kinda pooched out in front so i'm checking on her periodically.. so we'll see what happens.. i'll update as soon as something goes on lol. take care ev1..
`jamie


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Get pics man


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

fry are hard to get on the camera unless you have a good one Good luck!


----------



## tonkstoy2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

These Aren't The Best Pictures, But They're All I Could Get. Not All Of Them Are In These Pics, But You Get The Point Haha.. So I Believe The Grand Total Is 17. But 2 Of My Other Females Are Getting Bigger Also, So We'll Just Have To See How That Goes Lol Take Care
`jamie


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice! Its beautiful to see such baby fish....makes u think of how small we are compared to the world.....


----------



## tonkstoy2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

i see a few dark ones, and a lot of different white looking ones and a few with little black spots on their backs, and then one oddball that is half and half lol


----------



## CrystalRose (May 5, 2006)

Congrats on the fry tonk! Baby fish are always exciting! :mrgreen:


----------



## tonkstoy2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

Well, I Thought I Would Update. I Purchased A Few Other Mollies Just Because I Thought They Were Pretty. But Anyways. The 17 Fry That Were Born On June 18th Are All Doing Great. Seem To Be Getting Bigger By The Day To Be Honest Lol. But Anyways.. They're Now 1 Week Old And I'm Going To Post A Few Pics At The End Of This Entry. The Day After I Purchased The Two Mollies, One Of Them Had A Few Fry. I Found A Total Of 5 Fry, But Only 3 Of Them Were Living. The Other Two Seemed To Have Been Caught Before They Could Get A Chance To Hide In The Plants And Gravel. So I Have A Total Of 20 Fry As Of Now And Maybe 3-4 Pregnant Mollies As Of Right Now. I Just Thought I Would Give An Update Lol. Take Care
~jamie

I KNOW THEY DON'T LOOK TOO BIG IN THE PICTURES, BUT IN THE LAST POST OF PICTURES I HAD TO ZOOM IN ON THE CAMERA PRETTY GOOD TO GET AN ALRIGHT PICTURE.


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

wow those are some very cute little babies


----------

